# Good camera going For cheap



## JordanD (Aug 27, 2017)

Just spotted a good buy for anyone looking to purchase a good entry level canon and or a backup camera. hurry up looks like it will be ending in around 3 hours! 

Canon 40D Body + Canon BG-E2N Vertical Battery Grip, Excellent ++  | eBay


----------

